# Kubota B3030



## wyomedic (Nov 12, 2008)

HAve a chance to buy a Kubota B3030. It has a cab and comes with FEL and Front mount snow blower, which is the main use for the machine. They want 21500.00 It is a '07 and has 206 hours. Question is, good deal for bad deal?


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

It seems fair to me, I compared the listings from www.tractorhouse.com


----------

